# 1988-ish Hymers - is this standard?



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Underneath my 544 I have this bracket which I assume is for mounting a scooter rack etc. But was is standard from the factory or was this an option?


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe I should pose the question a little differently. Does anyone have a Hymer from this era that doesn't have this bracket? I've tried squinting at a few on mobile.de but can't figure it out.

The reason I'm asking is that I'm considering adding a towbar. Most Hymies with towbars seem to have them on the scooter rack so I'm wondering if it's going to be cheaper to add a secondhand rack with towbar already on than fit a brand new towbar. The manual I have doesn't list anything about this fitment.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Could you add another picture standing a bit further away? Just to get a better view.

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Here ya go. The bracket with the red handled clamp on it. I guess it's where accessories protruding from the rear are mounted.


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like the corner steady on my 1992 544?


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Afraid not. The red handle allows you to slide something and the whole thing seems like a frame to accept something else. I'm pretty sure this is the device which accepts a rear mount item and allows it to be retracted or pulled out. Think I'll get out a mat and have a closer look underneath.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

It does look like the old style corner steady. What does the red handle do? It looks like the bracket swings down.

Johnny F


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

On my 1992 the handle is a quick release to save winding the steady down. 

The picture resembles my corner steadies in the travelling position, try a 1/2 drive socket on the nut, and see what moves, the inside of the square section (steady foot) locates on a peg for travelling.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

OK all. THanks for all chipping in. I'll take a look tomorrow in the daylight and see if it does all of the above. Didn't know I had steadies! I was convinced this was something to do with racks etc. 

Cheers

James


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Has anyone got, or know of any of these "old" type steadies? as my 1993 660 Hymie is desperately in need of them.
I have the box section parts already on the chassis but need 4 complete steadies to bolt or weld on to them...
I can post pics it it will help

My BIL's 1989 660 has them and he's a smug so 'n so at the moment 
:x


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's my stand on a '93 534 No red handle but basically same design

Mike


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Thats the ones 
now just unbolt them and send them to me please 

Seriously, anyone got, or know of any just like that, please let me know 
All I have is the top box section [about 1" square] and the rest that bolts on is missing


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Shan't so there !! If you do a search on 'corner steadies' there are a few postings that might give you a clue

Mike

PS Just done a search on Flea-Bay using 'corner steadies' as subject and come up with some possibles


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

For what it's worth, I still haven't managed to get them to drop and to be honest havent missed 'em despite using the van many times. After caravanning it seems like a bonus not to be ars*ing about with stuff underneath!

What's more alarming is that I couldn't work out that they were steadies when I started this thread! Looked at my own picture and wondered what the hell I was thinking!!


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Proff

I fitted a pair of these. Lifted the back end and totally changed the ride. The only real movement is through the tyres.
Just a thought............... :? 
<HERE>

Regards

Dave


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Certainly would have been interesting if you had tried to attach a scooter to it somehow !  

To use them as intended :- 
Press the red handle away from you towards the stand body (spring loaded, it releases the ratchet drive) Holding it down, pull the whole stand forward. This will release the pin from the rear plate and the leg will pivot vertical. Still holding the lever down slide the the leg down the inner ratchet leg until it touches the ground. At this point you put the spanner you should have somewhere(A normal 19mm socket will fit) to the side head and jack the leg until it is firmly supporting the corner - and that's it ! To avoid embarrassing graunching noises at a later date leave some form of reminder on the steering wheel 
Replacing them when packing up is the reverse of above.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Proff

I fitted a pair of these. Lifted the back end and totally changed the ride. The only real movement is through the tyres.
Just a thought............... :? 
<HERE>

Regards

Dave


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks ChilliK, that's exactly how I imagined they worked but I suspect they haven't been used much by the previous owner so I think they're stuck. They look in good condition (this van has been garaged for it's 20 year life) but won't budge and the combination of a recent knee operation and, on arrival, my rapid move towards a cold beer rather than grovelling on my knees means I haven't investigated further. However the weather's better and I might give it another go now that you've confirmed how they drop. 

Cheers

J


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

You are welcome - besides a blasting with good old WD40, you could probably also put the spanner on the ratchet in the folded up position to loosen things off. (Just edited my previous post - if you missed it, it's a 19mm socket)
Steady as you go as they say  

Mike


----------

